# John deere 120



## cdiss (Mar 11, 2012)

Engine rolls over like a champ but have no spark? Been through all the ignition system everything seems to chk out fine, wondering if this could be a mag problem? Flying blind with no service manual, anybody got any leads on this? Thx chad


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

What type motor is in it???


----------



## cdiss (Mar 11, 2012)

Its a cast iron kohler not sure if "120" means 12 hp or 20 hp? But serial #'s are TO 571 , 001750M, i have had the engine out last fall ancleaned up and inspected the fly wheel and mag, i also cleaned and set my point gap, all my safety switches are reading power through them when they are in there start position. Wondering if i have bad magneto or plug or points?? Little bewildered at this tractor............ive never ran into a problem with a deere i couldnt figure out till now!


----------

